# Two Vessel Cord



## dpetersen (Oct 13, 2011)

What diagnosis do I use when the umbilical cord has only two vessels instead of three?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## roeslerje (Oct 14, 2011)

I use 663.8x


----------



## dpetersen (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for your help.


----------

